# Who Likes Lobster!



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

Took a punt on the bay a while back on a very tired (not working) Speedsonic

Lobster. It was completely shagged dead as a door nail poorly described, bad photos and

in Spain, low feedback all the warning signs to steer clear, but I couldnâ€™t help my self as I

love shell fish!! Well I won the bidding frenzy, held my breath paid the money and waited

for it to arrive and it did and it was uglyâ€¦ not cosmetically but the movement had been

fiddled with and it was flopping about in the case like you know what in a sockâ€¦â€¦





































So off to STS with it and to cut a long story short Simon informed me my Lobster

would live again! Well its back and as you can see the crustacean lives again.

I have to admit I wasnâ€™t that in love with it on its return and was thinking of selling it

but I havenâ€™t taken it off for a week now and I love it to bits!! This lobby is here to stay!

Feast your eyes on this stunner!


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

More pics...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I like lobster. :thumbsup:


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

That is simply stunning.........


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

I always prefered crab!! But I'm definitely getting a taste for Lobster :man_in_love:


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

Compulsory wrist shot


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Fantastic transformation. What a gorgeous piece. :thumbsup:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

What a turnabout! High quality work, now envious (slap from the wife). Well done.

Mike


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

That's a cracker mate - well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

BIG fan!

It never ceases to amaze me the wonders STS can work.

Bet it doubled the price of the watch though!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Never really been keen on seafood but if it looks like that I may change my diet. Lovely watch and a great piece of work by STS. Well done that man for taking a gamble :man_in_love:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice indeed.

And your mirror dial is perfect, you jammy begger! I had to settle for a re-dial.

Well done.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

what a transformation,from an absolute car crash of a watch to a lovely looking piece indeed.STS certainly know their stuff.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

An ugly duckling that turned into a swan!

I love seeing transformations,

and that is certainly transformed!

What a beauty! :yes2:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

You can make a silk purse from a sow's ear.

John


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

O.K I hate you

 Lucky lucky sod


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks good mate. Im not a fan of the mirror dials on these and had mine changed out when Omega did mine (they dont do them now im told in case anyone is thinking if using them). here is mine... we just need a lobster pot and could do some cool pics with the pair LOL


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Thats enough to make a grown man cry. Simply beaut.


----------



## toastie (Mar 4, 2010)

amazing transformation mate hard to believe its the same watch


----------



## PaulT (Jul 14, 2010)

That's gorgeous fella - Congrats!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Fantastic transformation. What a gorgeous piece. :thumbsup:


I will never buy a second hand watch again, :kewlpics: :thumbsup: Simply well done.


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

streety said:


> That is simply stunning.........


^^^ this.

What a transformation, that is a beautiful watch.


----------



## Vieira (Feb 15, 2010)

Beautiful! I wouldn't sell it also... after giving it a new life enjoy it as the beauty that it is!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

The pushers in particular are fantastic.

Just yum.

(Om_nom_nom_Lobsters!)


----------



## Nickc (Oct 31, 2009)

Love the shell but the meat is a little rich for my taste. Would prefer a plain watch to the chrono. Super job on reviving the case and braclet.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. But would love to know what the resurrection cost...?!


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

Nickc said:


> Love the shell but the meat is a little rich for my taste. Would prefer a plain watch to the chrono. Super job on reviving the case and braclet.


Each to there own mate.... I love chronographs!



GASHEAD said:


> Absolutely beautiful. But would love to know what the resurrection cost...?!


350 Squids but thats Ex VAT with me being in Australia..


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Nickc said:


> Love the shell but the meat is a little rich for my taste. Would prefer a plain watch to the chrono. Super job on reviving the case and braclet.


You'd be in luck then.

They did a straightforward f300 Seamaster version (non Chronograph) and a 'Megasonic' version (again non-chrono).

They turn up from time to time on ebay and here in the sales forum and are generally a wee bit cheaper than the Chronograph.



Anthony A said:


> GASHEAD said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely beautiful. But would love to know what the resurrection cost...?!
> ...


Blimey, that's cheap.

Did you do a special deal with them? I'm sure that's cheaper than Omega's repair/restoration costs for that movement.

Mine cost Â£580.00 to repair (including VAT). Mine went to Bienne in the end, although the cost for having it done in the UK - which I think would have been with STS - would have been the same. Unless I've done my sums wrong, that would have been Â£495.00 ex VAT.

This is mine...


----------

